# Looking for recipe for Apple wine from frozen concentrate



## Brigitte (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello. 
For the life of me I can't find a recipe for Apple wine using frozen concentrate juice. Like the stuff you get at the grocery store and add water to it. I must have had a recipe at one time bc I bought a bunch of the frozen Apple concentrate several months ago. Needing to free up some freezer space I thought I would get this started. 
Has anyone a recipe they can share? Looking to make 6 gallons. 
Thanks! 
Brigitte


----------



## Julie (Aug 1, 2017)

use four cans of concentrate per gallon, enough sugar to bring sg to around 1.080, nutrient for 6 gallons, check ph and adjust with acid blend, add yeast nutrient, I believe it is 1 tsp per gallon it should state on the bottle and wine tannins. Also, think about using brown sugar to backsweeten with.


----------



## bkisel (Aug 1, 2017)

What Julie said above plus check out this recipe and think about maybe using acid blend instead of lemon juice... http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41825&highlight=danger+dave%27s


----------



## salcoco (Aug 1, 2017)

www.winemaking.jackkeller.net has all kinds of recipes and good information.


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks so much everyone !!


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 1, 2017)

Julie said:


> use four cans of concentrate per gallon, enough sugar to bring sg to around 1.080, nutrient for 6 gallons, check ph and adjust with acid blend, add yeast nutrient, I believe it is 1 tsp per gallon it should state on the bottle and wine tannins. Also, think about using brown sugar to backsweeten with.




Julie .. At what point would you toss some k-meta in? Or is it not needed with the frozen concentrate 
This is what I have .. 



Added ingredients are malic and citric acid 
One can is 12 ounces. Directions say add water to make 48 ounces of juice. 

Probably should have provided that info in first question


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 1, 2017)

Julie said:


> use four cans of concentrate per gallon, enough sugar to bring sg to around 1.080, nutrient for 6 gallons, check ph and adjust with acid blend, add yeast nutrient, I believe it is 1 tsp per gallon it should state on the bottle and wine tannins. Also, think about using brown sugar to backsweeten with.




Julie .. At what point would you toss some k-meta in? Or is it not needed with the frozen concentrate 
I have old orchard brand concentrate 12 oz cans ... 

Added ingredients are malic and citric acid 
One can is 12 ounces. Directions say add water to make 48 ounces of juice. 

Probably should have provided that info in first question


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 1, 2017)

Sorry for the double post.


----------

